# Official Preseason Game 3 Thread: Boston @ Chicago 7:30pm



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center>*Preseason Game 3* 








*VS*








*Preseason Record*
*Boston Celtics (1-1) (0-1 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (0-2) (0-0 at home)









United Center, Chicago, Illinois, Saturday October 15th, 2005
Boston @ Chicago 7:30pm*

*<blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink>*





































*Saint Joseph's-6'4-WEST <> Iowa-6'7-DAVIS <> Kansas-6'6-PIERCE <> Kansas-6'11-LaFRENTZ <> Pittsburgh-7'-BLOUNT*

*VS* 





































*Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> UConn-6'2-GORDON <> Duke-6'9-DENG <> G'town-6'9-HARRINGTON <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*


*<blink>Key Bench Players</blink>*






























*Gonzaga-6'-DICKAU <> Mississippi-6'8-REED <> USC-6'9-SCALABRINE <> Clifton J. Ozen-6'10-PERKINS*

*---*






























*Arkansas-6'1-PARGO <> Charlotte-6'5-BASDEN <> G'town-6'9-SWEETNEY <> Villanova-6'10-ALLEN*


*Preseason Individuel Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#000000" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Bulls*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Celtics*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Michael Sweetney 13,5</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Paul Pierce 18,5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Tyson Chandler 9,5</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Kendrick Perkins 8,5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Ben Gordon 3,5</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Paul Pierce 3,5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Luol Deng 2</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>6x tied at 1 (Raef LaFrentz)</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kasib Powell 1</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Kendrick Perkins 1</td></tr></table>


*Season Series*







vs








*2005 Record against Celtics*
102 vs 91
83 @ 92
97 vs 101
94 @ 86
2-2

*BDG's Sweepstake*
*2600 points Jackpot*


----------



## tmpsoft (Sep 7, 2004)

Bulls 80
Celtics 77


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ok, Scott has had two games to get a look at holcomb, powell and Jackson. 

How about we play some of the the regulars this game?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Ok, Scott has had two games to get a look at holcomb, powell and Jackson.
> 
> How about we play some of the the regulars this game?



Agreed. I do think we should take a harder look at Jackson though. I wouldn't play Powell or Basden at all, maybe find a few minutes for Holcomb too.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

for this game i think:

duhon
hinrich
deng
songaila
chandler


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I don't think we need to freak out and take Ben out of the starting lineup. It's two preseason games; give him a chance and he'll be fine. Nobody's played well.

If we really want to bench someone for not playing well, Hinrich's been worse. Why not "light a fire" under him?


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Is this one on League Pass? I hope so!

From what I read in the Trib, all six (yikes!) players who didn't play against memphis (thomas, pargo, duhon, noce, songaila and pike) will have minutes/play in this one. It'll be nice to see a full squad for once with what is hopefully a semi-solid rotation.

Starters? I think Skiles give the Gordon/Hinrich backcourt one more shot...

Gordon
Hinrich
Deng
Songaila
Chandler.

As long as we play hard and take care of the ball, everything should be good.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

fl_flash said:


> Is this one on League Pass? I hope so!
> 
> From what I read in the Trib, all six (yikes!) players who didn't play against memphis (thomas, pargo, duhon, noce, songaila and pike) will have minutes/play in this one. It'll be nice to see a full squad for once with what is hopefully a semi-solid rotation.
> 
> ...


It is on league pass. As for starters, I am thinking Skiles goes with:

Duhon
Hinrich
Deng
Sweetney
Chandler

Gordon has gotten a lot of burn so far this preseason and for my money has appeared marginally worse that KH. I say we need to give KH & Du some time together since they will probably end up being our starting backcourt again this season.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

The paper said everyone but Pike was back practicing, so I think the scrubs won't see as much time tonight.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

fun fact:

paul pierce was 15-18 from the line tonight v. the raptors. got to the line eighteen times. _eighteen times!_ 

damn. 
our guys really need to learn to sell the foul. 

will the bulls get more respect from the refs this year? 

cause that's crazy. 

http://www.nba.com/games/20051014/TORBOS/boxscore.html


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

First game at the UC. Nice!

Should be interesting to see what lame-*** promotions the Bulls have in store for the season.

Let's hope the water truck race is no more.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

memo to greekadonisfan:

there should be audio league pass for tonights game. it will be carried on espn1000 radio.

please, please, please stop posting a separate thread every game asking this question.

thank you.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

It's back!

Bet on the game:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=207529


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ok, i apologize but i may have jumped the gun on the radio link for tonights game. even though it says the game is on the radio on the bulls site, i think espn1000 will be carrying the white sox game tonight. stupid sox. (sorry spongy)




:curse:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> ok, i apologize but i may have jumped the gun on the radio link for tonights game. even though it says the game is on the radio on the bulls site, i think espn1000 will be carrying the white sox game tonight. stupid sox. (sorry spongy)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the free Audio League Pass for preseason on NBA.com should work, no? It's working for the Miami game right now.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> But the free Audio League Pass for preseason on NBA.com should work, no? It's working for the Miami game right now.




yeah but tonight they were to get their feed from espn 1000 and right now until 11pm they are carrying the sox game. the celtics radio isn't broadcasting this game. so i think we are SOL, ya know.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

This game will be on Fox Sports NE for Directv. 

<table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td colspan="2">*Saturday, October 15*</td><td align="center">Time (ET)</td><td align="left">Chan.</td><td>
</td></tr><tr><td colspan="4"><table bgcolor="#336699" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td>








</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr><tr><td width="5"> </td><td>Boston Celtics at Chicago Bulls</td><td align="center">8:30 pm</td><td align="left"> 751</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
Dish Network, check channel 435


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> yeah but tonight they were to get their feed from espn 1000 and right now until 11pm they are carrying the sox game. the celtics radio isn't broadcasting this game. so i think we are SOL, ya know.


 No, no. WMVP will produce this game but it will be moved to WLS 890 AM.

http://www.wlsam.com/showdj.asp?DJID=29306


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> No, no. WMVP will produce this game but it will be moved to WLS 890 AM.
> 
> http://www.wlsam.com/showdj.asp?DJID=29306



i heart you spongy. never mind what i said about the sox, m'kay! go sox!



:biggrin:


----------



## greekadonis (Jul 28, 2005)

speechless uc crowd during announcer addressing collier's death,i'm touched


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bulls starters

luol deng
michael sweetney
tyson chandler
ben gordon
kirk hinrich


----------



## greekadonis (Jul 28, 2005)

Is Curry playing today?


----------



## greekadonis (Jul 28, 2005)

hello!!!!!!!!!!!!anybody here???????????????


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Ben is having his best preseason game so far. He's hit a couple 3's. He's also had a few minutes running the point, and he has three assists and no turnovers so far.

42-35 Bulls.


----------



## greekadonis (Jul 28, 2005)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Ben is having his best preseason game so far. He's hit a couple 3's. He's also had a few minutes running the point, and he has three assists and no turnovers so far.
> 
> 42-35 Bulls.


at last!!!!!!!!!a person alive


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls up 42-35. Playing more of the regular bench. We are also shooting much better. Almost 50% so far.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

If I am reading this correctly we have just 4 t/o in the first half.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

You are reading it correctly.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Having real players off the bench certainly helps. Songaila, Noce, TT, Duhon etc all looked great in the 1st half. Sweetney can play. Oppositions can't handle his size and agility around the rim. If he continues this then we WIN this trade as long as EC doesn't blow up. BG/KH have shot well too. Just a very solid 1st half.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

I guess everyone is watching the Sox 

I have been watching it myself... Sox year this year ??


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Sweetney: 9 points and 5 boards. 9 FTAs. Was abused by Mark Blount.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

The Krakken said:


> You are reading it correctly.


Yo Krakken..put me in your club


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Done....doing it now.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> I guess everyone is watching the Sox
> 
> I have been watching it myself... Sox year this year ??


yes. preseason < playoffs


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls up by 9! Glad to see that. 

Sweetney has 9 points and this is not garbage time. He has 5 rebounds. 

Powell has impressed me in camp. I doubt that he makes the team but he has been fun to watch. 

Bulls have out rebounded the celtics. 

Before we get all glad over the game, keep in mind that, allen, banks and Jefferson have not player. Of course Harrington has not played for us. Neither has AD. ;-)

Gordon has 3 assists! Wow.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> I guess everyone is watching the Sox
> 
> I have been watching it myself... Sox year this year ??


Only if they beat my beloved cardinals.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Only if they beat my beloved cardinals.


Which aint happening. Too much firepower.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ot: Nets beating NYK after 3...71-68. I cannot find a box score.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> Only if they beat my beloved cardinals.



I remembered you are a Cardinals man

I've never followed the baseball as closely as I do basketball ( which is my passion ) but I have always kind of followed the Cubs

49'rs for football


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Sounds like Kirk is on fire.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm watching the Sox (nice game, btw), but looking at the box score it appears the Bulls are locking up the win. 

Told you guys we'd be fine once all our key reserves return! :biggrin:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Only if they beat my beloved cardinals.


Or maybe the Astros. They're up 2-1 afterall. 

I'm not conceding the Angels series is over yet. After the Red Sox last year and the Cubs w/Bartman, I'm saying it ain't over till it's over.

I'm actually feeling pretty bad for Anaheim. That bum call the other night was one thing, but there have been two huge blown calls tonight as well. First, AJ should have been called for catcher interference before Finley's double play. Secondly, Podsednik got picked off at first and was called safe, and then he later scores. What gives? I'd like to feel good about winning.

That being said, the Sox are hitting opportunistically and playing solid defense. How about those two plays in a row by Crede?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> I remembered you are a Cardinals man
> 
> I've never followed the baseball as closely as I do basketball ( which is my passion ) but I have always kind of followed the Cubs
> 
> 49'rs for football


I have secretly followed the Cubs because my dads oldest brother was a die hard Cubs fan. Imagine that, the lone cubs fan (except for my grand father) among all Cardinal fans. On my moms side of the family and due to where I was born and raised from, they were all Reds fans. So I followed all three teams down through the years, But the Cards are the main team i folllowed. Before cable, I used to listen to kmox all the time and of course only at night as it fadded in and out. The Reds games were much more clearer, being broadcasted from a powerful AM station in Louisville. 

I have watched many games of the Cubs, when I finally got cable. 

Yes, basketball is by far my passion as well. Baseball almost lost me years ago with the second strike and no world series. I am not the fan I once was. 

As for football, I do not have a favorite. I followed the bears for years simply because I could watch more of their games. I have secretly followed the dolphins from the days of inception, all the way down until Shula left. 

The colts are now widely available through cable. But I do not have a favorite.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wow, hinrich came out gunning and has 15 points. Bulls way ahead of boston.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

93-84 Knicks won according to the realgm board.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Celtics announcer would have taken Eddy over Tyson.
Me too brotha. Me too.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

our guards have buried them this quarter. Hinrich and Gordon. Sweetney 12/7 for the game in 13 minutes. (keep in mind I am reading the courtside live at nba.. It may or may not be right or updated.)

deng 9/4 Chandler, 6/7.


----------



## greekadonis (Jul 28, 2005)

Eddy Curry had 8 points!!!!!!!!!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Sounds good. Meaningless Win is still better than Meaningless Loss.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

greekadonis said:


> Eddy Curry had 8 points!!!!!!!!!! :clap: :clap:


He actually ended the game with 16 points to lead the knicks in scoring.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

http://www.wlsam.com/listenlive.asp


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

How come Luol didn't get to play more?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

thekid said:


> How come Luol didn't get to play more?


He had some careless turnovers in succession. Don't think Skiles liked that too much.

BG and KH were in their backyard in the 3rd qtr tonight. 

Loved Songaila's hustle and ability to finish around the basket.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Songaila is still my pick to be our starting PF. Tonight's numbers appear to support that. He's an smart, efficient hustle player who doesn't make many mistakes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

a meaningless win, but a win, nevertheless. Good home cooking.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah I really liked Songaila out there. His passing can really open things up for us. Sounds like Kirk got the message and came out firing like the cap'n of ol'.


----------



## mr.ankle20 (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm glad we took othella out of the starting lineup, also impress with darius


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

It's the lack of that 5:00+ shadow that helped Kirk tonight :greatjob:


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

yodurk said:


> Songaila is still my pick to be our starting PF. Tonight's numbers appear to support that. He's an smart, efficient hustle player who doesn't make many mistakes.


Yeah I him pegged to start too

But then Coach Skiles has brought Nocioni back into public consciousness , and in a lot of ways , Nocioni has kind of become the forgotten man this offseason

He is strong enough rebounder and man to man defender to play 4 ..his height hurts him a bit but having Chandler back there helps

I think Thomas fills Gordon's scoring role from the bench and he complements Sweetney in the 2nd unit

I would pair AD with Sweets in the 2nd unit and have Harrington as a reserve scorer upfront ( in the role he filled last year )

So where does this leave Songaila ?

Its hard to say...but Nocioni is a Skiles type player through and through and probably has greater scoring versatility than Songaila

Sweetney and Thomas will power the forward line in the 2nd unit ... Songaila will get fill the gap type of minutes


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> They sank eight of their first 12 shots, a marked turnaround from losses last week to Memphis and Detroit.
> 
> And they hit from the perimeter early, getting a lift from three-pointers by Kirk Hinrich and Luol Deng.
> 
> ...


http://chicagosports.chicagotribune.com/sports/basketball/bulls/cs-051015bulls,1,6511348.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines

also about Songaila : 


> "He knows the game," Skiles said a day earlier. "He knows all the situations. He's just sort of a natural player. You don't need to tell him to go to a spot on the floor. He understands spacing, he understands a lot of the situations out there. He has a heck of a nice skill level."


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_CHICAGO (Ticker) -- Mike Sweetney continues to provide immediate dividends for the Chicago Bulls. 

Sweetney scored 16 points and grabbed seven rebounds as the Bulls recorded a 116-97 exhibition victory over the Boston Celtics. 

The 22-year-old Sweetney opened his career with a pair of quiet seasons with the New York Knicks before being dealt earlier this month to the Bulls, with whom he finally is starting to make some noise. 

Sweetney, who made 2-of-5 shots from the floor and 12-of-15 free throws, is averaging over 14 points and eight rebounds in his first three preseason games with the Bulls despite playing fewer than 28 minutes per game. 

Tim Thomas, who was acquired with Sweetney in the trade for Eddy Curry, scored eight points in 13 minutes before leaving with a sprained left ankle midway through the fourth quarter. 

Kirk Hinrich led Chicago with 21 points on 8-of-9 shooting and Ben Gordon added 16 for the Bulls, who shot over 50 percent (39-of-77) from the floor and 8-of-10 from the arc. 

Paul Pierce paced the Celtics with 18 points and Ricky Davis added 15 with a team-high six assists for Boston, which committed 19 turnovers and trailed by as many as 27._


----------



## babybulls23 (May 16, 2005)

It was great to be at this game and see the new guys up close. Tim Thomas was very very impressive putting the ball in the basket, from what i saw it appeared he needs some work on his decisionmaking and passing but i'm sure in a real game he should be more focused. Sweetney is just a workhorse who gets to the line...and hits his free throws. Tyson still needs a lot of work on his free throws but had a great game rebounding AND made some nice offensive moves in the paint. Hinrich was in his zone, very similar to the game against the wizards where he went for over 30, and in my opinion, when he gets in that zone he is near impossible to stop. Gordon does a great job of hitting his shots with a hand in his face just like last year and looked good on defense with a tough assignment of ricky davis. Songaila was about what i expected, a lot of pick and roll and spot up shooting from just inside the arc/at the elbow, great hustle and rebounding...a lot bigger physically than i expected. on a side note, the seats we were in tonight were amazing and even though it was just a preseason game, being right behind the courtside seats was an experience i will remember for a while. Getting to see the players up close and hassle pierce all game is always a treat. It's going to be a good season for our bulls


----------

